# pipping



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

When can I expect pipping from my eggs there due on christmas


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

You can expect pipping to happen on Christmas then. It's generally about 504 hours after you set them.


----------

